# Johnny Winter Live Rig



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I thought he had Fenders up there but I guess not



> Describe your live rig. What type of amp and effects are you currently using onstage?
> 
> I use Music Man HD-130 4x10 amps which have been modified by Matt Wells in New York.
> I run them all on 10. For effects, I play through a Boss CE-2 chorus pedal.
> ...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That is some odd setting no?

Is 0 like halfway?
I also seen a video of SRV using that amp at Montrose.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That's been his rig for quite a while. Old school settings meant to 'cut thru'.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> That's been his rig for quite a while. Old school settings meant to 'cut thru'.


You said it, and sometimes he cuts right through them.

[video=youtube;AXi0o5RiZg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXi0o5RiZg8[/video]


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Gives a whole new mwaning to "playing a smokin set"!!!!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn, that hot!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's a longer clip:

[YOUTUBE]HhfH8F5ToWk&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

A couple of shots showing JW's backline last time he played in Ottawa 3 years ago. 



















If I remember right, the SF was used by Paul Nelson, JW`s manager and rhythm guitarist.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That must`ve been the musicman that burned.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

According to the Johnny Winter Rider he is the only one that brings his own gear. The rest is to be supplied. I remember seeing those Fenders, I thought the Musicman was also a Fender Super Reverb



> BACKLINE REQUIREMENTS:
> 
> Johnny Winter
> Mr. Winter will supply his own guitar amp
> ...


----------

